# momentary blue screen whein on android



## Leon82 (Aug 24, 2011)

my touch pad when moving thru the launcher will go to a blue screen for about a second before going back to normal.this has happened several times in the past month. its on a cm9/aokp remix rom. has anyone experienced this at all?	thanks


----------



## gsr18 (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes it happens to me from time to time. When it happens to me, it'll usually crash and reboot after a while if don't reboot it. If I reboot it, it goes away. No idea what it is tho.


----------



## crawford69 (May 10, 2012)

Yes, I have had the same issue recently. I just re-flashed the ROM and it seems to have taken care of it. I'm running JCSullins CM10 ROM.


----------

